# Adaptar herramienta de 14,4V con batería de 18V



## fadc1 (Jul 16, 2020)

Hola, me gustaría saber si puedo utilizar una batería de 18V  en una herramienta Bosch de 14,4V y que si no que tendría que hacer para adaptarla. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 17, 2020)

Seguramente funcione sin mas.

¿Que corriente consume la herramienta?
Puedes pensar en hacer un reductor, pero normalmente tienen picos de corriente enormes y eso lo complica bastante


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2020)

Ya está resuelto el tema de la carga ?


----------



## fadc1 (Jul 17, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Seguramente funcione sin mas.
> 
> ¿Que corriente consume la herramienta?
> Puedes pensar en hacer un reductor, pero normalmente tienen picos de corriente enormes y eso lo complica bastante


Hola, gracias por tu respuesta. La herramienta consume corriente continua. 
crees que si  pongo la batería de 18v directo a la herramienta, puede aguantar?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 17, 2020)

fadc1 dijo:


> Hola, gracias por tu respuesta. La herramienta consume corriente continua.
> crees que si  pongo la batería de 18v directo a la herramienta, puede aguantar?


Hola, el compañero pregunta sobre la intensidad de la corriente, no su tipo, ya que siendo a baterías, lógicamente será DC.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 18, 2020)

fadc1 dijo:


> Hola, gracias por tu respuesta. La herramienta consume corriente continua.
> crees que si  pongo la batería de 18v directo a la herramienta, puede aguantar?


Claro, baterías de corriente alterna no existen. Ni existirán.

¿10mA o 100A? No es lo mismo un caso que el otro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2020)

Es difícil contestarte si aguantará o no . . .  🤷‍♂️


----------



## fadc1 (Jul 18, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Claro, baterías de corriente alterna no existen. Ni existirán.
> 
> ¿10mA o 100A? No es lo mismo un caso que el otro.


la batería es de 18v  3Ah 54wh


Scooter dijo:


> Seguramente funcione sin mas.
> 
> ¿Que corriente consume la herramienta?
> Puedes pensar en hacer un reductor, pero normalmente tienen picos de corriente enormes y eso lo complica bastante





fadc1 dijo:


> la batería es de 18v  3Ah 54wh


 servirá?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 18, 2020)

Que se supone que harás con ese módulo?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 19, 2020)

fadc1 dijo:


> la batería es de 18v  3Ah 54wh


Ahora ya sabemos la energía que almacena y su capacidad de carga eléctrica.
¿Y la corriente se sabe?



fadc1 dijo:


> servirá?


No tengo ni la mas remota idea de que es ese módulo, por fotos no conozco los circuitos, mejor pon las carcterísticas.
Parece un conversor de una sola tensión a una fuente simétrica. A lo mejor es cualquier otra cosa.
Como no sé la* corriente que consume la máquina*, ni sé *la corriente que es capaz de entregar ese módulo* no te puedo contestar.
Así a bulto, a ojo, me imagino que es pequeño, porque me imagino que eso entrega poca corriente y que tu herramienta consume mucha corriente.

¿Que máquina es?
Cuando sepas de que corriente hablamos, podremos seguir.


----------



## vmsa (Ago 13, 2020)

Se me ocurre una solución sencilla, aunque algo rústica. ¿Qué pasa si pones unos 4 diodos rectificadores de unos 5 Amperes en serie con la carga? Tendrías una caída de unos 4 Volts. Intuyo que podría andar porque protegería de la sobre tensión a la herramienta.


----------



## Alfre2220 (Mar 25, 2021)

Hola qué tal a todos saben cómo puedo Reducir 18v a 14,4v de una batería para un taladro inalambrico Makita. Que Diodo o resistencia puedo utilizar


----------



## Predroj (Mar 25, 2021)

Buenos dias colega revisa si la fuente es PMW y si trae un TL431 es un zener controlado en el mismo aparece un divisor resitivo alli es donde puedes variar una de las resistencia ,creo que debes aumentar la que esta a tierra si puedes pruba con un control variable sin que existan cambios brusco del valor de la R. Vas midiendo este valor solo que hay que tener encuenta que este tipo de fuente no puede variar mucho este voltaje solo en un rango pero considero que de 18 a 14,4 te va funcionar. 
Saludos y espero que el comentario te sea de utilidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2021)

Predroj dijo:


> revisa* si la fuente es PMW*



Parece que no haz leído atentamente !



Alfre2220 dijo:


> cómo puedo Reducir 18v a 14,4v *de una batería*




Habría que ver si al nuevo pack se le puede eliminar un módulo y se puede resolver bien el BMS


----------



## Scooter (Mar 25, 2021)

Yo lo pondría sin más.
Un taladro consume un porrón de amperios y hacer un regulador para mucha corriente no es sencillo.
Lo más seguro es que funcione sin más.

Aparte de las tensiones que comentas. ¿Has verificado el resto de parámetros?


----------

